# Long-Running Shows that Should Be Put Out of Their Misery



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

This thread is self-explanatory. Gimme your thoughts on this. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

Uncle Grandpa.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

Got another one: Spongebob Squarepants and The Simpsons.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Got another one: Spongebob Squarepants and The Simpsons.


The Simpsons was inevitable... XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> The Simpsons was inevitable... XD


Some speculate it's the only show keeping Fox afloat, and you know Fox is bad when a show that has been run into the ground is keeping them from sinking.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Some speculate it's the only show keeping Fox afloat, and you know Fox is bad when a show that has been run into the ground is keeping them from sinking.


Not only that, I hate how that network is called "Fox". You can probably guess why.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Not only that, I hate how that network is called "Fox". You can probably guess why.


Because they're sly as a Fox?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because they're sly as a Fox?


I keep on forgetting that vulpine archetype. I'm not sly at all!  I think I fall more into the vixen archetype. It's interesting how vixens have different stereotypes than tods.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2017)

Simpsons, obviously. From local examples, Russian reality show "Dom-2" It runs endlessly since 2004 (and got dubious award of being "longest-running reality show in the world"), and it's a total crap - like, "Jersey Shore" level of crap. Nobody even watches it anymore - it's just, well,_ there,_ surviving long after decline of reality TV and existing for some reason because of being incredibly cheap to produce.


----------



## Ravofox (May 2, 2017)

The Bold and the Beautiful. My mum and sister watch it all the time, but I can't stand it. It's got such atrocious acting, convoluted (and recycled) storylines, terrible sets, oh - and it's been on for about 3 decades


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> The Bold and the Beautiful. My mum and sister watch it all the time, but I can't stand it. It's got such atrocious acting, convoluted (and recycled) storylines, terrible sets, oh - and it's been on for about 3 decades


Kinda makes me think about General Hospital and all of those other crappy daytime soap operas.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

Simpsons
South Park
One Fucking Piece
Detective FUCKING Conan


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Simpsons
> South Park
> One Fucking Piece
> Detective FUCKING Conan


Never heard of Detective Conan before... Does that even air in America? And, yeah. I agree on South Park. I've stopped watching it, because it's gotten way over the top. You wouldn't think that maiming paper dolls would be scarring, but the violence has gotten way over the top. (I also stopped watching American Dad because of the episode where Roger became a cop...) That, and I'm really sick of Cartman. XD


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

Adventure Time. It's starting to overstay its welcome, to be honest. Let it end while it's still good.


----------



## JumboWumbo (May 2, 2017)

Motherfucking Spongebob. It hasn't been any good since the movie which came out 13 years ago.

Also Family Guy. It's been shit for even longer than Spongebob has.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Never heard of Detective Conan before... Does that even air in America? And, yeah. I agree on South Park. I've stopped watching it, because it's gotten way over the top. You wouldn't think that maiming paper dolls would be scarring, but the violence has gotten way over the top. (I also stopped watching American Dad because of the episode where Roger became a cop...) That, and I'm really sick of Cartman. XD


It does. It's a pretty cool show, but it's been running for longer than I've been watching Anime. I started with Anime at around 2003/2004-ish.

Meitantei Conan - Anime - AniDB

It started in 1996. Still running. Have a lot of spin-offs, such as Magic Kaito, which is a pretty fun and cool side-story, actually.

They should wrap up the series soon. Been running for longer than some people have been living.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Motherfucking Spongebob. It hasn't been any good since the movie which came out 13 years ago.
> 
> Also Family Guy. It's been shit for even longer than Spongebob has.


Interesting... Most fans of the show who don't like its current state cite that as the moment where it went to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2017)

Family Guy.


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

South Park, the last season was just awful and I feel like the creators just sort of burnt out. Family Guy and The Simpsons should have been cancelled years ago, they're just husks of their former selves. The Big Bang Theory has always been crap, nerds doing nerdy things is not a joke. Also the concept of laugh tracks is one of the most annoying things to have ever existed, no one wants to hear forced laughter every thirty seconds.


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> South Park, the last season was just awful and I feel like the creators just sort of burnt out. Family Guy and The Simpsons should have been cancelled years ago, they're just husks of their former selves. The Big Bang Theory has always been crap, nerds doing nerdy things is not a joke. Also the concept of laugh tracks is one of the most annoying things to have ever existed, no one wants to hear forced laughter every thirty seconds.



Yep, definitely South Park!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> South Park, the last season was just awful and I feel like the creators just sort of burnt out. Family Guy and The Simpsons should have been cancelled years ago, they're just husks of their former selves. The Big Bang Theory has always been crap, nerds doing nerdy things is not a joke. Also the concept of laugh tracks is one of the most annoying things to have ever existed, no one wants to hear forced laughter every thirty seconds.


You know what's worse? When they have a "Woooooo!" track when a character kisses or something.


----------



## JumboWumbo (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Interesting... Most fans of the show who don't like its current state cite that as the moment where it went to hell in a handbasket.


The creator of the show left after the movie. He wanted it to be the series finale, but Nickelodeon didn't want to put down the cash cow.


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You know what's worse? When they have a "Woooooo!" track when a character kisses or something.


 
I almost forgot about that stuff, man those shows really tried to force emotions from the audience. You know a show is bad If they have to literally tell you how to react to it. It's kind of like peer pressure, "everyone else thought this was funny so I guess I should too!"


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 2, 2017)

I wouldn't mind seeing an anvil dropped on Dr Phil head. I think I'd have to expunge those TV 'makeover' show that convinces women they need to be given plastic surgery and a boob job to be happy. There was a truely awful show I saw called 'The Swan,' where they took these ordinary looking, emotionally vulnerable woman and gave them 'extreme makeovers,' or to be more accurate, gave them several plastic surgeries until they looked 'beautiful'. Then they'd pick a winner each week and send them through to the final eight where they had a beauty pageant in their swimwear. It was quite possibly the most vile, misogynistic thing I have every seem. So yeah, anything of that ilk.

Here a video at the bottom of the moment they show the participants what they're look like after all the surgeries (they stayed in a house for a few weeks without mirrors so they have no idea). This might be the most distressing thing I've ever seen so be warned.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing an anvil dropped on Dr Phil head. I think I'd have to expunge those TV 'makeover' show that convinces women they need to be given plastic surgery and a boob job to be happy. There was a truely awful show I saw called 'The Swan,' where they took these ordinary looking, emotionally vulnerable woman and gave them 'extreme makeovers,' or to be more accurate, gave them several plastic surgeries until they looked 'beautiful'. Then they'd pick a winner each week and send them through to the final eight where they had a beauty parent in their swimwear. It was quite possibly the most vile, misogynistic thing I have every seem. So yeah, anything of that ilk.
> 
> Here a video at the bottom of the moment they show the participants what they're look like after all the surgeries (they stayed in a house for a few weeks without mirrors so they have no idea). This might be the most distressing thing I've ever seen so be warned.


Aw, boy... Don't even get me started on how bad mainstream culture is on female beauty standards. Why does pop culture think that stick figures are sexy? I don't. Buxom figures are waaaaaay better. (I have one myself. :3)


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aw, boy... Don't even get me started on how bad mainstream culture is on female beauty standards. Why does pop culture think that stick figures are sexy? I don't. Buxom figures are waaaaaay better. (I have one myself. :3)



Right on buggy 

My idea for a makeover show. Ten ordinary woman are invited onto the show and offered the chance to be made over to look beautiful. The woman call them a bunch of misogynistic gobshites, turn around and leave. Credits roll and that's the end of the series.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aw, boy... Don't even get me started on how bad mainstream culture is on female beauty standards. Why does pop culture think that stick figures are sexy? I don't. Buxom figures are waaaaaay better. (I have one myself. :3)


I agree that mainstream culture when it comes to acting, behaviour and looks when it comes to the two genders is fucking cancer. Models are often Photoshopped. Goes for both men and women.

Too skinny you look as if you don't even eat. Too fat and you look like you eat a whole whale a day. In terms of actual attractiveness and what people like, is different than what mainstream media/culture portray the two genders as.

Big Bang Theory's stereotypes ontop of stereotypes doing stereotypical things. I only watched half a season before I got bored as fuck from it.

Buggy. :3


----------



## Simo (May 2, 2017)

Anything relating to or by Seth MacFarlane.


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 2, 2017)

Mtv. We're not talking about a show here, we're talking about an entire TV channel that needs to get the ax. I'm old enough to remember when it was still decent and when they actually played music, instead of the mind-numbing, utter and complete stupid shit they have on there now.

While we're at it, we can throw in TLC, another channel that's deliberately and shamelessly aimed at the lowest common denominator of human intelligence. And the History Channel, which doesn't even show anything history related anymore and airs the same tired, uninspired, uninteresting "reality" bullshit all day long.

TV used to be good, what happened? Back in the '90s I used to love watching Robert Stack on Unsolved Mysteries. That was a great show.

I also remember when the Disney Channel was actually good. Not only good, but great. I still miss, and get nostalgic for all the old Disney Afternoon shows. Gargoyles was a fucking fantastic show; dark and edgy, imaginative and intelligent. What happened to that level of programming quality? Talespin, obviously, was another childhood favorite of mine, and one of my earliest furry influences. I mean, just listen to this musical score! Half hour animated TV shows don't get anywhere near this level of treatment anymore:






Now all those shows have been replaced with a bunch of shallow and forced, simple-minded, cookie cutter tween bullshit. Every show is the same. The same horrible acting, the same annoying, self absorbed, primadonna twat characters, the same god awful canned laughter. It started to get bad around the year 2000, but as the decade went on it just got worse. Hannah Montana, probably more than anything else, completely fucked that channel.

I could go on and on about all this. I have many gripes. Simply put, TV has been ruined, and I don't really watch much of anything anymore. The only show that I've really gotten into in recent years is Breaking Bad, and what I've seen of Better Call Saul has also been good. Vince Gilligan and his team of writers are great. But these are exceptions rather than the rule.


----------



## Sagt (May 2, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> While we're at it, we can throw in TLC, another channel that's deliberately and shamelessly aimed at the lowest common denominator of human intelligence.


Are _My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding_ and _Toddlers and Tiaras_, not highbrow enough?


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 2, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Are _My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding_ and _Toddlers and Tiaras_, not highbrow enough?



Ugghh....I absolutely refuse to watch any of that shit....


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 2, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Got another one: Spongebob Squarepants and The Simpsons.


Post-hillenburg era spongebob is when it should have ended


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 2, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Motherfucking Spongebob. It hasn't been any good since the movie which came out 13 years ago.
> 
> Also Family Guy. It's been shit for even longer than Spongebob has.



The director, Stephen Hillenburg, checked out of the making of the episodes...a.k.a the reason it was good. Since then they milked the show past what it needed


----------



## JumboWumbo (May 3, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> While we're at it, we can throw in TLC, another channel that's deliberately and shamelessly aimed at the lowest common denominator of human intelligence.


You don't enjoy _My 600 lb. Life_?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> South Park


You shut your FUCKiNG mouth. :V



Shane McNair said:


> I mean, just listen to this musical score! Half hour animated TV shows don't get anywhere near this level of treatment anymore:



Agreed. i didn't get into TaleSpin until the early 00's. Ducktales MY jam back in the day.






if i ever want a trip back to my childhood, i put on the Ducktales' OST. Ron Jones put the same musical brilliance into Ducktales as he did into Star Trek:TNG; two of my childhood favorites. None of the other Disney Afternoon block played on my local station in Japan. By the time i'd come to the US, Talespin was cut from the lineup or played before i got home from school. i think around the time that Aladdin took the last slot and bumped the earliest show off.

Also... The reboot looks like utter shit.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Simpsons
> South Park
> One Fucking Piece
> Detective FUCKING Conan





Trashsona said:


> South Park, the last season was just awful and I feel like the creators just sort of burnt out.


What's wrong with South Park, though? Last season was all over the place, but the one before that is universally acclaimed and genuinely great, with every piece of satire being guided and on point (not to mention "The Stick Of Truth" happens to be a pretty good game). As many people analyzed and mentioned before, what threw off the rails the recent season completely is Trump's election (they wrote the script in advance expecting Hillary to be elected, only having to rewrite that completely in last couple of days), as well as experiments with an "arc-based" format. There aren't any fundamental flaws about SP as of now, and unlike Simpsons and Family Guy creators, Parker and Stone are still more than capable to fix the flaws and improve upon theselves (something, again, shown in pretty great and well-received Season 19, which followed a bit mixed season 18). Screaming for cancellation after one unlucky season isn't a very smart thing to do in general - we could retrospectively cancel Breaking Bad and Futurama as well with that logic, two fantastic shows with some less-than-good seasons.

Also, why One Piece? Manga is an absolute shounen classic, and while anime doesn't do it proper justice, it's still not that bad either - competently made, slightly above average. There are tons of much worse overstayed anime series - for example, Pokemon, which is basically same plot every season, and SAO, which is just a total mess. One Piece still introduces new, interesting characters, and jumps from one plot (and location) to another, without getting overblown with fillers (like Naruto) or repeated story arcs (like Bleach), so I don't see any good reasons for it to go away, there are still many stories to tell to the viewers.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> TV used to be good, what happened? Back in the '90s I used to love watching Robert Stack on Unsolved Mysteries. That was a great show.


Internet, speaking shortly. Nobody from initial target audience of those channels watches TV anymore (you can educate yourself on various thematic sites and watch music videos in YouTube nowadays), so they tend to pander either to uneducated people who don't know how to search stuff on the web (from your classic hillybillies to old folks who just don't care about internet), or to lowest common denominator in general. In other words, broadcasting industry is losing blood and getting desperate.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You shut your FUCKiNG mouth. :V










Pipistrele said:


> What's wrong with South Park, though? Last season was all over the place, but the one before that is universally acclaimed and genuinely great, with every piece of satire being guided and on point (not to mention "The Stick Of Truth" happens to be a pretty good game). As many people analyzed and mentioned before, what threw off the rails the recent season completely is Trump's election (they wrote the script in advance expecting Hillary to be elected, only having to rewrite that completely in last couple of days), as well as experiments with an "arc-based" format. There aren't any fundamental flaws about SP as of now, and unlike Simpsons and Family Guy creators, Parker and Stone are still more than capable to fix the flaws and improve upon theselves (something, again, shown in pretty great and well-received Season 19, which followed a bit mixed season 18). Screaming for cancellation after one unlucky season isn't a very smart thing to do in general - we could retrospectively cancel Breaking Bad and Futurama as well with that logic, two fantastic shows with some less-than-good seasons.


The series itself needs to be put on the shelf, like a lot of other long-running series. The game was pretty good from what I hear though.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2017)

But, I mean, why? Just because it's long-running? It's not a very convincing argument, if taking shows like Doctor Who in mind. Because it declined? Not really - ratings are still strong, and while the season wasn't that good, it still got a relatively positive reception (not to mention it's miles ahead of what Simpsons and Family Guy offer nowadays). I know you have a bit of a tendency to scream a verdict and flee without arguments to back it up, but I'm kinda interested in discussing this topic c:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> But, I mean, why? Just because it's long-running? It's not a very convincing argument, if taking shows like Doctor Who in mind. Because it declined? Not really - ratings are still strong, and while the season wasn't that good, it still got a relatively positive reception (not to mention it's miles ahead of what Simpsons and Family Guy offer nowadays). I know you have a bit of a tendency to scream a verdict and flee without arguments to back it up, but I'm kinda interested in discussing this topic c:


Long-running shows have a tendency to be repetitive. Same shit over and over and over and over again. When you completely run out of ideas, you might as well put the series on the shelf.

South Park have turned into what used to be a comedy show to what basically is boiled down to a commentary show. Same goes for Family Guy and Simpsons too. 

Are you going by viewers, or are you going by actual rating(1 to 10)? Amount of viewers doesn't necessarily translate into a high rating.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Long-running shows have a tendency to be repetitive. Same shit over and over and over and over again. When you completely run out of ideas, you might as well put the series on the shelf.
> 
> South Park have turned into what used to be a comedy show to what basically is boiled down to a commentary show. Same goes for Family Guy and Simpsons too.
> 
> Are you going by viewers, or are you going by actual rating(1 to 10)? Amount of viewers doesn't necessarily translate into a high rating.


But political commentary was the key point of the show since season 3 or so - in fact, the only season that wasn't related to analyzing political and social issue(2nd one) is widely considered the worst. Social commentary was an integral part of the show from the start, it wasn't shoehorned out of lack of ideas, like with aforementioned shows.

And as for lack of ideas, well, I don't know where did you get it, but out of many "adult cartoons", SP is probably most versatile - every season and episode tackles different topics, usually related to recent events, and due to nature of the show, creators don't have to recycle the plot every now and then. Season 19 was about advertisement, internet security and online addiction, season 18 was about pop culture obsession and decline of "legacy media", as well as console wars, etc. If anything crippled last season, it was the opposite - too many ideas being restricted by experimentations with arc-based format.

On matter of ratings, it's kind of both. Ratings are strong, and reception is still positive - if you lurk around IMDB and Metacritic, there are still many folks who like the show. Of course, Season 20 got some concerns about itself, but it was more across the lines of "Welp, it was a fun experiment, but I hope it'll get better", rather than "OMG, IT JUMPED THE SHARK, THE SHOW IS DONE".

As for comparisons with Family Guy or Simpsons, I think they're fairly misguided. You see, both FG and Simpsons nowadays are panderfests, trying to appeal to lowest common denominator by repeating same formula again and again. In that way, South Park is actually an opposite - with each season, it tries to rebuild itself by switching and reworking the characters and their personalities, playing with its own tropes, expanding to other mediums. Sometimes, results are great (the whole "Stick of Truth" arc that expands into its own videogame), sometimes mixed (ascending Randy to a prominent character), sometimes disappointing (decision to make one long arc out of season 20), but they're always quite inventive. Don't want to sound snobbish, but I'll be honest, when somebody says to me that "SP repeats itself and beats the dead horse", I usually suspect said person either didn't watch it for that long in the first place, or just didn't get it (or, well, it can be both)


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Agreed. i didn't get into TaleSpin until the early 00's. Ducktales MY jam back in the day.



Oh, now you've gone and done it....every time I think of that show....

_Ducktales! Woo-ooo!_






Undoubtedly the centerpiece and crown jewel of Disney's TV programming block back then. 

Wait, did you just say they're rebooting it?! When did this happen?


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 3, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> You don't enjoy _My 600 lb. Life_?



Lol, do you?


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 3, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Oh, now you've gone and done it....every time I think of that show....
> 
> _Ducktales! Woo-ooo!_
> 
> ...



I suspect this is going to make you very happy


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I suspect this is going to make you very happy


"Who's the evil twin?" xD

I am SO looking forward to the new DuckTales! If I weren't straight I'd find you and kiss you. :3



Pipistrele said:


> But political commentary was the key point of the show since season 3 or so - in fact, the only season that wasn't related to analyzing political and social issue(2nd one) is widely considered the worst. Social commentary was an integral part of the show from the start, it wasn't shoehorned out of lack of ideas, like with aforementioned shows.
> 
> And as for lack of ideas, well, I don't know where did you get it, but out of many "adult cartoons", SP is probably most versatile - every season and episode tackles different topics, usually related to recent events, and due to nature of the show, creators don't have to recycle the plot every now and then. Season 19 was about advertisement, internet security and online addiction, season 18 was about pop culture obsession and decline of "legacy media", as well as console wars, etc. If anything crippled last season, it was the opposite - too many ideas being restricted by experimentations with arc-based format.
> 
> ...


I don't mind political, social, +++ commentary, as long as it's not the core of the show, which the series I've mentioned have become. There's not anything new. Just often a comedic spin on things.

If I wanted to really understand what is going on I'd just hit up a good news article and/or Youtubers who do commentary for a living.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Who's the evil twin?" xD
> 
> I am SO looking forward to the new DuckTales! If I weren't straight I'd find you and kiss you. :3
> 
> ...


Again, it hasn't _become_ a commentary-driven show - it always _was _a commentary-driven show, exercising in satire from the start and perfecting it in process. It doesn't have to be new in its approach because it pretty much pioneered it, long before other big two shows took same direction. Not to mention, as I explained, it's one of the only long-lasting shows that still tries to do a lot of new things with its delivery, characters and story arcs, constantly breaking status quo in process. I respect your opinion and stuff (well, at least I try to, but sometimes it's a bit hard when you blindly shove same points that were already counter-pointed before), but "me dont like it" isn't a very convincing argument for its cancellation .з.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Again, it hasn't _become_ a commentary-driven show - it always _was _a commentary-driven show, exercising in satire from the start and perfecting it in process. It doesn't have to be new in its approach because it pretty much pioneered it, long before other big two shows took same direction. Not to mention, as I explained, it's one of the only long-lasting shows that still tries to do a lot of new things with its delivery, characters and story arcs, constantly breaking status quo in process. I respect your opinion and stuff (well, at least I try to, but sometimes it's a bit hard when you blindly shove same points that were already counter-pointed before), but "me dont like it" isn't a very convincing argument for its cancellation .з.


WHAT? IT'S MY OPINION THAT THE SERIES SHOULD RETIRE?!




(Sorry, I just had to find another excuse to use this awesome piece from The Oatmeal  )

In the beginning they were good. Hell, I even watched a couple seasons, until like the 5th or 6th in all of them. It's more about the theme of the series I don't like, which is commentary with a comedic spin. And it's often the same thing, repeated over and over. At some point you just.. Lose interest. The humor is often a lot of the same. And so is everything else. 

Yeah, there are some good gems in there, like the Palestinian alarm clock from Family Guy, where Homer just vanishes into the bush or the gamer episode from South Park. However, commentary is often not enough if you want to actually understand what is going on. Question is: What do YOU want out of the series? Humor? Commentary? Random bullshit?

As for Detective Conan, they've dragged the series for far too long, for something that could've easily fit into a 25-52-episode series. A lot of cool spin-offs and movies, though. Magic Kaito's especially fun! 

I don't mind watching them for random bullshit/humor. I won't however watch them for commentary, as they won't go in depth of what is going on.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 4, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, there are some good gems in there, like the Palestinian alarm clock from Family Guy, where Homer just vanishes into the bush or the gamer episode from South Park. However, commentary is often not enough if you want to actually understand what is going on. Question is: What do YOU want out of the series? Humor? Commentary? Random bullshit?


It's an interesting question actually .з. In short terms, for me it's just good to have a show that does its job well, with directors and writers being in tune with their strengths. With Simpsons' most beloved seasons, it was a great slice-of-life comedy with some good satire and subtle social commentary - the show started to decline after attempts to stuff tons of pop culture references and momentarily gags into it (not like there weren't any, but it was in moderate quantity). Which was something Family Guy exceled at during its heyday by taking those references/gags and doing them right, until it started to try and mimick South Park in some way by shoehorning political issues and making unsuccesful attempts to break status quo by removing or killing off major characters (only to cop-out and bring them back). The thing with South Park is that it's perfectly suited for political commentary it does - the turnaround is very tight, which lets creators cover recent topics, "based on real issues" approach gives writers more free space for cool ideas, and unlike Seth MacFarlane and whatever exec weirdos are running Simpsons nowadays, Stone/Parker duo are pretty educated on all four sides of political spectrum, which results in genuinely good satire that mocks pretty much everyone and always for valid reasons, instead of something like "LEFT GOOD, RIGHT BAD". With current directors and writers of Simpsons or Family Guy, they don't really know what they're trying to do anymore, and got out of touch with what made those series great for its time in the first place. Creators of South Park, while having some missteps and failed experiments behind them, still know their crap, and there's no sense of desperation or leader-following coming from it. That, in the end result, is what I probably want to see from long-lasting show - to strike that balance between "becoming a shell of it's former self with all the changes" and "falling into endless self-repetition", which is something SP nails perfectly, in my opinion.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 4, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> It's an interesting question actually .з. In short terms, for me it's just good to have a show that does its job well, with directors and writers being in tune with their strengths. With Simpsons' most beloved seasons, it was a great slice-of-life comedy with some good satire and subtle social commentary - the show started to decline after attempts to stuff tons of pop culture references and momentarily gags into it (not like there weren't any, but it was in moderate quantity). Which was something Family Guy exceled at during its heyday by taking those references/gags and doing them right, until it started to try and mimick South Park in some way by shoehorning political issues and making unsuccesful attempts to break status quo by removing or killing off major characters (only to cop-out and bring them back). The thing with South Park is that it's perfectly suited for political commentary it does - the turnaround is very tight, which lets creators cover recent topics, "based on real issues" approach gives writers more free space for cool ideas, and unlike Seth MacFarlane and whatever exec weirdos are running Simpsons nowadays, Stone/Parker duo are pretty educated on all four sides of political spectrum, which results in genuinely good satire that mocks pretty much everyone and always for valid reasons, instead of something like "LEFT GOOD, RIGHT BAD". With current directors and writers of Simpsons or Family Guy, they don't really know what they're trying to do anymore, and got out of touch with what made those series great for its time in the first place. Creators of South Park, while having some missteps and failed experiments behind them, still know their crap, and there's no sense of desperation or leader-following coming from it. That, in the end result, is what I probably want to see from long-lasting show - to strike that balance between "becoming a shell of it's former self with all the changes" and "falling into endless self-repetition", which is something SP nails perfectly, in my opinion.


Experimenting is good. Any good show will try to broaden their, eh, horizon I think is that the correct word? To broaden the amount of things they can do.


----------



## JumboWumbo (May 4, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol, do you?


is joke m8


----------



## Mandragoras (May 4, 2017)

_South Park_ is in a weird place for me and to some degree always has been, because I think I'd like it more if I agreed with it *less.* As it stands, a lot of its commentary feels smug and tepid. It's not terrible, and it occasionally makes good points by sticking to its guns or just finds a good idea and runs with it, but a lot of the time it feels like I'm being lectured to by a boring centrist who desperately wants to believe they're some kind of edgy above-it-all truth-teller. I don't agree with a lot of conservative or hardcore libertarian talking points, but the Golden Mean Fallacy only gets you so far.

_Family Guy_, on the other hand, is just kind of lame. It adopts similar posturing to an even more extreme degree, but at the end of the day it's just Seth MacFarlane being a preachy social liberal with very little tact. It has (or had) its moments, but I really don't need sitcom moralising from a show this tasteless.

(I swear, I do like things.)


----------



## Simo (May 4, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> What's wrong with South Park, though? Last season was all over the place, but the one before that is universally acclaimed



Ah, but I fail to acclaim it, thus shattering your claim 



Pipistrele said:


> Pokemon, which is basically same plot every season, and .



They still make this? I was happily oblivious to this, and now, the horror of just knowing! *shivers*


----------



## Pipistrele (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Experimenting is good. Any good show will try to broaden their, eh, horizon I think is that the correct word? To broaden the amount of things they can do.


Yap. While staying in touch with its identity, of course


Simo said:


> They still make this? I was happily oblivious to this, and now, the horror of just knowing! *shivers*


To be honest though, last season was surprisingly good (well, for a Pokemon show, that is). It just isn't as stupid and contrived, got significantly better in production/animation department, and there are lots of funny little quirks here and there, so it's watchable enough - it's like writers were aware of general corniness of the show and Ash as a character, and decided to make something fun with it.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> To be honest though, last season was surprisingly good (well, for a Pokemon show, that is). It just isn't as stupid and contrived, got significantly better in production/animation department, and there are lots of funny little quirks here and there, so it's watchable enough - it's like writers were aware of general corniness of the show and Ash as a character, and decided to make something fun with it.



Huh, curious. I can't say I ever got the appeal, it always struck me as a shamelessly contrived effort to empty wallets and pocketbooks, a sort of emblem of the hyper-commercialization of animation in general. I just know that one is yellow. 

But maybe if I'm bored one day, I'll take a peek!

Other things to cancel: All those Gordon Ramsey shows; I think  that whole thing has more than run its course.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> Huh, curious. I can't say I ever got the appeal, it always struck me as a shamelessly contrived effort to empty wallets and pocketbooks, a sort of emblem of the hyper-commercialization of animation in general. I just know that one is yellow.
> 
> But maybe if I'm bored one day, I'll take a peek!


I was actually obsessed over Pokemon anime back in 2000 or so, when I was a 7-year old dumdumbo - and we didn't even have officially released Pokemon games here in Russia until NDS came along, just anime (there were some translation romhacks for GBC/GBA versions on Usenet/Internet, but having a PC in itself here was something of a luxury until early-to-mid 2000s, not to mention online connection). In a way, it introduced me to furry fandom - I saw some kind of appeal in anthro characters back then, but it was the first time I was truly fascinated with the concept. So yeah, the show is extremely corny and dumb, but it changed my life


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

The last two Pokémon series, going by animation clips alone, look really entertaining. And there's a Sylveon, who is objectively Best Poké. :3


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> And there's a Sylveon, who is objectively Best Poké. :3


Because Pokemon of *LUV*, right?


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Because Pokemon of *LUV*, right?


It's basically a magical girl in cute monster form and I'm gay furry weeb trash.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> It's basically a magical girl in cute monster form and I'm gay furry weeb trash.


Furry weeb trash?

Welcome to the club, bro. Although I'm also a gamer and straight. 

Ah, Pokemon. I miss watching it. Same goes for Digimon too, for that matter.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Furry weeb trash?
> 
> Welcome to the club, bro. Although I'm also a gamer and straight.
> 
> Ah, Pokemon. I miss watching it. Same goes for Digimon too, for that matter.


Now I'm thinking about _Digimon Tamers_ and how I wish I'd watched that as a kid, because while I was never big into monster fighting I was already this fucking weirdo who read Edward Gorey books and liked aliens and dragons and it probably would've turned me into even more of a freak than I am now. And it's such a slow, quiet show for what it is. I was raised on slow, quiet shows. It would've been perfect.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Now I'm thinking about _Digimon Tamers_ and how I wish I'd watched that as a kid, because while I was never big into monster fighting I was already this fucking weirdo who read Edward Gorey books and liked aliens and dragons and it probably would've turned me into even more of a freak than I am now. And it's such a slow, quiet show for what it is. I was raised on slow, quiet shows. It would've been perfect.


Hehehe.

I've not watched Digimon Tamers. Is it worth picking up?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2017)

Duck Dynasty. Enough said.


----------



## Arwing Ace (May 9, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Duck Dynasty. Enough said.



I didn't know they were still making new episodes of that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 9, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> I didn't know they were still making new episodes of that.


Reruns are painful enough. What is with the glorification of redneck 'culture' in recent years ?


----------



## KittenCozy (May 9, 2017)

....Supernatural. That show should have ended at season 3.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 9, 2017)

Ya know, I don't think I ever aired my two cents here. So, here goes:
Although this is one of my favorite shows, Law & Order: Special Victims Unit should've ended by now; it's a shadow of its former self, and the current state of the show is a little stale and it's really just become something of a vehicle for the show's lead, Mariska Hargitay.


----------



## Kaylow167 (May 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Uncle Grandpa.


That show was already cancelled (somewhat)


----------



## Kaylow167 (May 11, 2017)

SpongeBob was crap since around 2008-2009. Thank god it got better around 2012-2013.

As for Adventure Time, it's gonna keep sucking until it's cancelled. It was great in its first few seasons, now it sucks.


----------



## Kaylow167 (May 11, 2017)

Trashsona said:


> South Park, the last season was just awful and I feel like the creators just sort of burnt out. Family Guy and The Simpsons should have been cancelled years ago, they're just husks of their former selves. The Big Bang Theory has always been crap, nerds doing nerdy things is not a joke. Also the concept of laugh tracks is one of the most annoying things to have ever existed, no one wants to hear forced laughter every thirty seconds.



Yeah, Family Guy now is only offensive to get attention.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 11, 2017)

Kaylow167 said:


> SpongeBob was crap since around 2008-2009. Thank god it got better around 2012-2013.
> 
> As for Adventure Time, it's gonna keep sucking until it's cancelled. It was great in its first few seasons, now it sucks.


I do agree with that, actually. I've noticed a notable increase in the show's quality in the last couple of seasons.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 14, 2017)

All anime.











You nerds.


----------

